# Reflectology:996 Turbo "S"....



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

*Please let me start by saying there is very little correction work in this thread....This car was MINT before I even touched it but the client knew exactly what he wanted and that was the car to be even better than it was....no pressure then....2 days to make something as perfect as can be....and 1 of those was purely the cleansing stages....

In essence a good few hrs of slow burnish....for what little corrective work needed this was a sufficient enough practice....the paintwork though was lacking in something....Character....

Thanks go out to all the suppliers of the products used on this detail as if it were not for them....I would be using something else:lol:....No all joking aside the products use are for me just perfect for the finer things in life...

ENJOY....

DAY 1
































































We start with the arches as the wheels had only one issue and that was waxoyl splatter which was removed upon cleaning, as you may be aware the Turbo "S" has PCCB so no worry over brake dust....the wheels were cleaned with Scholl Concepts Rim 7 and the Waxoyl with Tardis.......with the wheels removed for not just for a cleanse but to fit new 17mm spacers to the rear as well....the arches were like this....the front spacers by the way will be fitted at a later date....



















As you can see....even the underneath is pretty much spotless....After a quick rummage round with Fleetfield Citrus Degreaser and water based Tar and Glue the arches ended up like so....



















Spacer fitted....










Hub was polished with Einzett Chrome Care Metal Polish and Calliper treated with Concours Car Care Ceramishield....

And the front arches were pretty much of the same same....




























And afterwards....




























Time to get the wheels back on and take a closer look at the Pre Prep from the dealership....























































Not too bad really considering they deal with PLENTY PRESTIGE and supply throughout the WORLD....anywhoo a few snow foam shots just for the client....Valet Pro pH Neutral was used for this....



















The car was then washed with Permanon Hecta as a shampoo with around 80ml being the dilution ratio to 15 litres warm water....Hecta was also used along side my last chunk of Dodo Juice Supernatural Clay as a lube....after a quick wipe down with IPA to ensure all traces of dealership "debris" had been removed it was getting close to the end of day 1 so paint reading were taken and it was rolled back into the garage and tucked up for the night....

DAY 2

Lights on first thing in the morning brought about a few defects but this is where you will find that this car was immaculate prior to me being called in....but not immaculate enough....









































































Thats ya lot i am afraid....no more to see....so it was time to get the blue stuff on and get cracking....










Front NS Wing was the tester and it was down to Scholl Concepts S20 Blue with Farecla Black Finishing Foam on a slow burner....you will notice a difference in the hue from the wing to door and wing to bonnet in the next couple of pictures....




























Kinda Blurry....










Not so....










After a little while the sun broke cloud and thought it rude not to get a couple of pics....




























Moving on with the task in hand then....

























































































































































































































To complete the process of getting a once stunning Porsche 996 Turbo "S" and turning it into something extremely special Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Regular was used as a base for my favourite wax to date....Raceglaze 55...Zaino Z16 was used on the tyres and again Ceramishield on the wheels....as you know this time of year doesnt bode well for natural daylight for some decent pictures after completion....Hope you enjoy....











































































































































































































































If only the sun were out...we could have got some real astonishing shots of the finish achieved....well it did come out the day after so it was a quick nip over to treat the interior with Gliptone Cleaner and Conditioner but more importantly fire away with the clicky thingy....

















































































































































Thanks for checking in on Reflectology and hope you enjoyed it as much as i did....

*​


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great work Russ - it looks truly stunning in the sun!!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Lovely finish..


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work Russ.


----------



## greener (May 2, 2011)

One word...............Awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

cracking finish Russ! Even the under arch areas are spotless, Factory fresh!!


----------



## Kaz_CC (Jan 23, 2012)

Stunning :argie:

Need i say more


----------



## MirrorImage (Oct 9, 2011)

That's fantastic work Russ. Stunning.


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Great work Russ! :thumb:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Cracking finish :thumb:


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

That looks amazing mate, the detail in the cleaning is so much better than you usually see in here. It's not all about the body! I bet the client was over the moon.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Nice one Russ, cracking work & car


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Amazing work lad


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks folks....'preciated


----------



## Whitty_1811_d (Jun 5, 2009)

Absolutely stunning very nice work


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

fantastic reflections from the sun shots :thumb:

and it has matched my number post 911


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Very nice... lovely finish there :thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Looking amazing Russ :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great work on the Porsche looks fantastic


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for the replies fellas....


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

stunning mate


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Awesome thanks for the thread!


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

WOW, stunning finish


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Superb job Russ on a stunning motor:thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow is it that long since i did this, nice old bump but hey brings back memories.


----------

